# Friday Night Wreck at Bob Sikes



## prov304 (May 22, 2011)

So did anyone see and know what happened with that wreck Friday night at Bob Sikes? The only thing I know is that somewhere between 9 and 12a or so, I was fishing on the Pensacola side of Sikes and heard the tell tale brakes and skidding noises of an impending collison. Then I heard/saw a car hit and start sliding along the guard rail. I saw people and one small dog start running because it looked for a moment like the car might be coming over and there were a number of people fishing right in that spot so thank God that guard rails work or it could have been ugly. Debris and sparks were flying and the dog was quicking heading towards the deep end of the bridge with his owners in pursuit trying to catch him. I caught the dog and returned him - he might have jumped off because he was pretty spooked. Nevertheless, the ambulance came quickly and took someone away so I'm curious to see if anyone was there or maybe heard what caused the crash and the condition of the driver.


----------

